# Solved: Can't unhide the first columns in Excel.



## toll_booth

I decided to hide the first couple of columns in the spreadsheet. But for some reason I can't get them back. I tried selecting the first visible column, the whole spreadsheet, the View menu. Nothing. The columns won't unhide. And yes I need their data.

For the record, hiding and then unhiding works fine when it's not the first column.


----------



## drCarls

Hi there,
Not sure if you're using 2007 but hopefully will work with previous versions as well. Take your cursor and place it between column B and the column numbers - wait until the cursor turns to the 2 vertical lines with arrows pointing left and right and drag to the right - thus revealing your hidden Column A with any luck!!

HTH
Carla


----------



## Pedro15

Click on the little box to the left of B and above 1 . This should highlight whole sheet.
Go Format/Column/Unhide

Pedro


----------



## nreves

or if you get the two vert lines to separate the columns, right click and select unhide. that way it will be the same size as when you hid it. either way will work.


----------



## computerman29642

If none of the suggestions above work, please attach a sample file (replace sensitive data with dummy data). This way we all can see exactly the same thing you are seeing.


----------



## toll_booth

nreves said:


> or if you get the two vert lines to separate the columns, right click and select unhide. that way it will be the same size as when you hid it. either way will work.


Thanks, this seems to be the most effective solution.


----------

